# Schutzhund Puppy Obedience



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle will be 4 months old on the 19th. I am pretty happy with his puppy obedience. He LOVES to play obedience with me so I think we have a fairly good start.  Any thoughts/comments?


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

awesome looking pup you have there. And great training work with the dog. You got a real great pup there. congrats


----------



## Tammy GSD (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree. AWESOME PUP and great work on your part!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Very nice!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

love the send out/recall! He's a prancy pup!


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful pup, and great work. I also love the cute name, Kastle!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Great work! and look at the bone of that up, he will be a tank when he grows up


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I have to say, I'm pretty pleased with what a fantastic job Rinus did in picking a pup that was everything I asked for 

Someone gave me some constructive criticism in a previous thread - about not treating away from my body, not putting my hand into him for the treat. I took it and really like the results I've gotten since then. 

Do you really think he'll be big? He's super light compared to other puppies around the same age. He was only 20 lbs at 13 weeks old. I've noticed in the last week or so that he has started to put a little bit more weight onto his body so he feels more solid and less bony! I'm soooo curious to see what he turns out as - small/big or super coated or not. Not curious enough to wish away the puppy because he such a great puppy. I can't recall ever appreciating puppy-hood as much as I am with this one!


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

FG167, sorry for off topic, but who was the performer on that Gold Lion soundtrack?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

VERY NICE !  How did you train your send out? He ran right out to get the goods. Loved that ! German command used I assume? What was it? Nice pup also. :wub:


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

gsd_newbie said:


> FG167, sorry for off topic, but who was the performer on that Gold Lion soundtrack?


Yeah Yeah Yeahs



LuvourGSDs said:


> VERY NICE !  How did you train your send out? He ran right out to get the goods. Loved that ! German command used I assume? What was it? Nice pup also. :wub:


Thank you!!

Voraus is the command that I use. 

To train it, I started with the target only two feet away, brought him with me while I put treats on it, dragged him back with me (saying "With Me!" as I went) and then immediately released him. I slowly progressed to further away and then when he learned sit, I added that. Now when I put the treats down and turn and say "With me!" he pulls me away from the target because the faster we get away, the faster he gets to go.

It's a way I like to teach impulse control. I get them REALLY excited, cap it, and then let it explode.  It's my favorite and I use many methods that way.


----------



## Paul R. Konschak (Mar 5, 2011)

I think you look great. Two thing I would do differently. After the food reward, have a clearer stop to the training. Do not have him keep focusing on you. Also, try heeling walking backwards with the dog on your right side and the front of his shoulder even with the back of your leg. This will allow you to see the sit and down out of motion much better and allow you to reward at the proper moment that the command is executed.


----------

